# Buying house which needs redesign - previous planning restrictions?



## Tee (10 Oct 2010)

We are interested in a house.  All houses around it are 3/4 bed 2 storey semis, but this house is a detached bungalow which has probably been built on land previously owned by a neighbouring property (that I'm guessing).

Probably built in the 60's or early 70's.

So I'm wondering, could the neighbour who sold the land have insisted that it was a single storey, and would that restriction still stand now?

I can understand if we bought and applied to convert to 2 storey some/many neighbours may choose to object based on their own preferences and that's a chance I'd take...  But I'm more concerned re there being some solid rules around this particular house?

And how can I find out when it's so old?   Where do I go?  The house is in south Dublin (D6/D6w).


----------



## RKQ (12 Oct 2010)

Tee said:


> So I'm wondering, could the neighbour who sold the land have insisted that it was a single storey, and would that restriction still stand now?


Its unlikely that the person that sold the land had a height restriction put on it. If they did it may be written into the deeds. IMO 60's / 70's people build bungalows out of choice, for modern level living not because of their height. Of course height may be an issue in a scenic or coastal area.




Tee said:


> I can understand if we bought and applied to convert to 2 storey some/many neighbours may choose to object based on their own preferences and that's a chance I'd take...


Your potential neighbours may have every right to object. Converting a bungalow to a two storey is a major undertaking. Arrange a pre-planning meeting with the L.A. Planner to get their feedback on your proposal.




Tee said:


> And how can I find out when it's so old? Where do I go? The house is in south Dublin (D6/D6w).


Go to the Local Authority and do a planning search. If there was permission granted after 1963 then it will be on file. It may cost circa €50 - 100 to view the file. The construction materials might also give a guide to the decade it was build.


----------



## onq (12 Oct 2010)

+1 what RKQ has posted.

Regardless of the neighbours objections, unless these centre on planning issues it is difficult to see how they will result in a refusal if submitted as an Observation to the local authority.

In order to discover what these might be I strongly suggest that you have a chat with the local planning officer about your concerns.

If issues of design arise that you feel might pose difficulties, consider appointing an archtiect to help resolve them.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                         as a defence or support - in and of itself -    should       legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                         Real Life with rights to inspect and issue  reports    on     the         matters    at      hand.


----------



## Tee (21 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the replies, that's very useful.


----------



## RKQ (22 Oct 2010)

Hi Tee, I'm glad to help, if I can. 
Just out of interest will you let us know what you decide or how you get on?
Good luck.


----------



## onq (22 Oct 2010)

Just a point or three about Bungalows.


Great for people unable to get about easily - no stairs
Take up twice as much of the site as an equivalent 2 storey [sort of obvious really].
Will have a greater effect on your own and adjoining sites in terms of visual intrusion due to proximity and overshadowing if you go 2 storey.
As RKQ says, post the outcome here please. 

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                          as a defence or support - in and of itself -     should       legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                          Real Life with rights to inspect and issue   reports    on     the         matters    at      hand.


----------



## Tee (24 Oct 2010)

I'll keep you posted.   It must seem ridiculous not to know to go to the Local Authority Planning (it seemed obvious when you said it), but I'm originally from the UK and so it's council all the way there.  I searched so many variations on planning permission, council, Dublin etc but not LA.

Just on the Bungalow - I'm not a bungalow person myself however it's in the area we'd like to live and not too many properties are coming up.  Also it's a big house already so if we couldn't go up it wouldn't be the end of the world - in fact I need to give consideration if it wouldn't in fact be bad for the building, I'm not just for size.   No stairs would be weird.


----------

